# Flying with slingshot?



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

I am flying home this weekend and would of course like to bring a slingshot, but I am only traveling hand luggage. Anyone tried this?
It is made of wood, so should not show up on the radar. Will travel with it dessembled! The fork in the big space, and rubber in a small pocket. 
So has anyone heard a statement from an airline about slingshots? Would not like to lose it...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dont take the rubber buy some when you get home, and they cant really say it a danger, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't do it. You may get away with it, but if they find it, there will be a huge delay because they will have to call the supervisor and so on. You may not catch your flight and everybody else will hate your guts.

Nothing that can do the smallest damage is legal in an airplane, and a slingshot will fall into that category.

Three solutions:

a) Ship your slingshot back home (FedEx or so).








Bite the bullet and check your luggage. It doesn't take THAT long to wait for it.

c) Just take the rubber with you, cut a new fork at home.

Jörg


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Most airlines specifically prohibit catapults in hand luggage (example: http://www.easyjet.com/en/planning/baggage.html) and I would not take any chances.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

What Joerg said. the cost of mailing it overnight is nothing compared to the hassles and/or cost of being detained or fined.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Check it.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Than I will leave the fork and bring the rubber. Can probably find a natural lying about and use that as a fork!
Thanx for quick answers


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Ooooooh. Two weeks ago i went (by aeroplain) to the UK. With 3 forks and rubber.

Easy Jet.

Nothing happened.

Friedrich


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Ooooooh. Two weeks ago i went (by aeroplain) to the UK. With 3 forks and rubber.
> 
> Easy Jet.
> 
> ...


Did You carry them on or check them?? That's the thing, he doesn't want to check anything.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't see any problems wth taking the bands off and carrying in in two seperate bags. Upon discovery of the slingshot, well, it's just a curved piece of wood that's a good luck charm. Or even a give. In the sate its' in, can do no damage.

A rubber band's a rubber band.

I transported my tactical knife, in my non carry on suitcase then wore it in Thailand. No big. 'm sure they see it, but it's in the belly of the plane, no on carry on.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

I brought back 3 forks from Sweden to Norway without problems, now it's just back to Germany then I am safe! If they ask I am planing to say that it's a detail for my chlothes hanger! Just a peace of wood! And I carry the rubber in a nother bag, so they will probably not check both... All will probably go fine! Will post again when I am safe and secure at home and hopefully not crying over my lost forks!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You can always tell them the rubber is for physical therapy or a emergency tourniquet


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

No i didn't check in! Maybe they recognized it's just art


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Frodo said:


> No i didn't check in! Maybe they recognized it's just art


Tell them, if you have to, that it's a custom mini water divining rod to find water and treasure. They'll think you're crazy and a waste of time. The bands are just to rubber bands. Don't your vegetables come banded sometimes?


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

yes you are right! hahaha


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just carry in ur pocket. Unless they have the 3d body scans.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just carry the rubber in ur pocket. Unless they have the 3d body scans.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry about the double post


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I have carried them all banded up though X-rays machines and metal detectors, with glass marbles in a pocket.

Nothing went off, and no misery: of course slingshots which are not metal; either a Scout, or a Hathcock., given i fly fairly often.

Having said this, I do take the risk, and would pay the price if caught.

So it is not a choice many would take.

Therefore take the others advice by all means, and play it safe.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Full body scans used in US airports will find them in your pockets. And the devices used to scan your hand luggage will find them there. I had a small HDP frame confiscated from hand luggage when boarding a flight here in Victoria ... no bands, no ammo. Still they would not allow it on the plane.

On the other hand, when flying on an internal flight in Belize, the guy sitting in front of me had a very large knife clipped to his pocket ... and there was no luggage scan or body scan.

Depending on the personnel, time of day, specific airport, etc., you might get away with it. But it is not worth the risk.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

